# BMS



## kerrygold (Apr 8, 2012)

Is there anyone out there in a similar situation...
My DH does 12 hour shift work and his night shift pattern nearly always seems to fall when I'm ovulating 
How do we manage BMS when I'm at work during the day and then he's at work at night? 

Are there any meds my Doc can perscribe to change my cycle or do I just have to put up and shut up?

Help!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi, my hubby has always been a shift worker, and I ended up taking flexi time off to maximise our chances of success - at least getting some BMS in at the right time.... but remember that hubbys swimmers can still erm ' make their mark' 3 days after intercourse.
Wishing you all the luck in the world 
Sheila


----------

